# Bonnie's Plants neonicitoid?



## HiveJockey (Apr 30, 2011)

Here in san diego, ca they carry an extra plant stake that says they are treated with neonic.


----------



## AndrewoftheEast (Mar 29, 2015)

Sadly, I think it is fair to question the source of the seeds that get used. I think many of us (I sure do!) unknowingly bankroll the GMO bad guys, who wholesale seeds to lots of companies we buy our seeds and plants from. They sell a lot of stuff cheap that I want. Carefree purchasing IS voting for a lot of very bad things, so thank you for questioning how you spend.


----------



## BradC (Apr 4, 2015)

As far as I know, the big box stores have to mark the plants that use neos. I know lowes and home depot here have the plastic flags stating as such in just about all plants they sell.


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

I know I have not had much luck with their plants in my garden and they always look sickly at the store. I have since started using plants from a local source, he can't even spell neonic.

I have been trying to plant heirlooms for the most part for the last 2 years and started saving my seeds from past years. I know of several gardeners that do this. It is getting harder and harder to find seeds or plants that will make seeds that will germinate or are hybrids.


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks Everyone- I sent and email to Bonnie's Plants and got a very quick response that I cut and pasted below. The website says they don't use GMOs.

Hi Rich

Bonnie Plants does not utilize any form of systemic neonicotinoid pesticides/insecticides (neonicotinoids class includes; acetamiprid, clothianidin, imidacloprid, nitenpyram, nithiazine, thiacloprid, dinotefuran and thiamethoxam) in the nationwide, greenhouse production of transplants. Neonicotinoids are not contained in any seed, soil nor are they utilized in any stage of the growing process.

This year, Home Depot is requiring all live plant vendors to label plants with stick tags that indicate plants were grown using neonics, if neonics were utilized in the growing process (see press release here: http://www.environmentalleader.com/2014/07/01/home-depot-to-require-neonicotinoids-labeling/) As we do not use neonics you will see no such labeling on Bonnie Plants at Home Depot stores, nationwide.

Additionally, Lowes (April 9, 2015) announced they will “stop selling a pesticide that is suspected of killing honeybee populations that are necessary for pollinating crops, completely phasing it out of products and plants by the spring of 2019” See full report here: http://theweek.com/speedreads/548956/lowes-stop-selling-pesticide-that-harms-honeybees

To date, other retailers have not required live good vendor labeling of neonics use, however, you can be assured, Bonnie Plants, available at any/all retailers we supply, nationwide, does not utilize any neonics. I do hope this information is helpful to you.

Thank you and have a good day.

Thank you,
Tom

Thomas Hughes
Customer Relations 
Bonnie Plants


----------

